# which saw in the 50cc range?



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

OK so finally decided to get another chain saw in the 50cc range. Which saw would you get? Already have a pair stihl 660s and I'm looking for a smaller saw. 

Husky 455? Stihl 291? Something else? Just curious what others would choose and why.


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

So, I will say on the front end that I'm biased; STIHL. 

Overall though, I strongly encourage you to choose based on dealer. Unless you are a mechanic, it is the more important decision IMO 



PSDkevin said:


> OK so finally decided to get another chain saw in the 50cc range. Which saw would you get? Already have a pair stihl 660s and I'm looking for a smaller saw.
> 
> Husky 455? Stihl 291? Something else? Just curious what others would choose and why.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm a Stihl guy myself so I was leaning heavily in that direction. 

I can get a better price on a husky but I have heard talk that their smaller saws are not as good quality as the larger ones. 
I hadn't thought about the dealer. Good point.


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 26, 2014)

A Echo CS590. Steve


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

I had a Husky 55 Rancher that got stolen and replaced it with a Stihl 290 Farm Boss, 20" bars on both.

I like the Stihl better. It starts easier and weighs a bit less than the Husky.


----------



## Coldiron (Dec 4, 2014)

I like my 455 rancher it has been a good saw fairly in expensive to. if money isn't to big a deal get a 361 stihl you will be much happier with it than with the 290. I really like Stihl but the husky pro saws are good to. the husky 55 is a all time favorite of many people.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Husqvarna 460 rancher. look me up on youtube MidGAOutdoor. I did a review on mine and a lot of people have benefited from it


----------



## georger (Dec 3, 2014)

I know I'll get $hit for this but I got an ebay special 52cc I believe 22 inch bar, I am super happy with it I fell some monster trees with it some that were too big for it. Now I am no lumberjack, never owned name brands, and yeah some parts look, feel and are cheap ( plastic ), a Stihl guy probably wouldn't touch it, but so far it held up ok, I noticed some wear on the bar just by the roller tip I don't quite like, I filled it smooth, apears the profile was not right, for what I know name brands may not be different, or user error, the original chain cut awesome out of the box but before a couple sharpenings I had to take a link out as it streched more than I could adjust it, I also got a good chain for it and so far no different other than it did not stretch as much as fast yet.
I needed a bigger saw for a one time job I don't plan on using it every day for the next 12 years, thou I wouldn't hesitate to use it either, brake works good, what can I say for the outrageous price of $110 delivered $40 for the extra chain, for what I needed it did just as good as any other.
I see you already own a couple nice ones could work for you occasionally, my take on it was for the difference you could get a few more tools you have been wanting, I did


----------



## Coldiron (Dec 4, 2014)

I copied and pasted from Bills saw shop some specs on a few saws in the CC range you are asking about hope this helps. the 026 is a great saw! have had mine for over 20 years and it was an only saw for 15 years and still runs strong never rebuilt. I've heard a lot of good on the 028 super as well. I also had an 031 kinda wish I still had it. was a heavy turd but a good saw it was cheap and I liked it. had good torque.

*Model* *Series* *C.I.* *C.C.* *Bore mm* *Stroke mm* *B.H.P.* *Kw* *LBS.* *H* *L* *Idle* *Max RPM* *SPS*
026 / Pro * 1121 2.96 48.7 44 32 3.2 

1 1 2,800 14,000 
* The "Pro" model of the 026 chain saw has a compensating carburetor, decompression valve, and adjustable oiler in addition to the features of the standard 026 model.
028
(Before serial# 6111990) 1118 2.62 43 42 31 


1 1 


028 1118 2.87 47.0 44 31 - 
11.7 1 1 - 12,500 
028 Super 1118  3.14 51.4 46 31 


1 1 


029 1127 3.3 54.1 45 34 3.7 - - - - 2,700 13,000 
029 Super 1127 3.43 56.5 46 34 3.8 



2,800 12,500 
030 1113 2.7 45 42 32 


1-1¼ 1¼-1½ 


031 1113 3.2 48 44 32 - 
- 1-1¼ 1¼-1½ - 12,000 
032 1113 3.11 51 45 32 


1-1¼ 1¼-1½ 


034 1125 3.4 56.0 

- 
11.6 - - - 13,500


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

I ended up buying a 271. Thanks everyone for the input. It really came down to dealer. Just happened to be stihl. Cuts good. So far pretty happy


----------

